# Led audiorítmico de 3 colores.



## blues light4u (Ene 23, 2016)

Que tal muchachos. 
Estoy buscando un circuito que prenda un led con el audio. Solo que necesito que el mismo led prenda de 3 colores diferentes. Por ejemplo. 
Cuando el voltaje del audio sea de .060v a 1v prenda verde, (nivel normal)
De 1.1v a 1.15 prenda azúl (alerta) y
De 1.16 o mayor prenda rojo (saturación). 
He pensado en usar un Led RGB. Como lo puedo hacer?.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2016)

estas chavo chavo.

ami se me ocurre el LM3914 un generador de barra, sale mas barato comprarlo que configurar varios comparadores en modo escalera.

o puedes hacerlo con comparadores de voltaje , muy simple.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 23, 2016)

Se oye bien, pero necesito que solo prenda 1 led, el 3914 es para un "vúmetro" de varios leds. Ese vúmetro me gusta, mas si usas el 3915 o 3916. Pero solo necesito que prenda 1 Led con triple función.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2016)

no no no
no es un vumetro es un array de comparadores y genera punto o barra.

lo usan para hacer vumetros, osciloscopios a led , en los ecualizadores , etc.

lo pones en modo punto y se prende solo el que cumple el nivel , lo pones en barra y prenden todos los que cumplen el nivel.

es un circuito muy interesante investiga mas sobre el.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 23, 2016)

blues light4u dijo:


> Se oye bien, pero necesito que solo prenda 1 led, el 3914 es para un "vúmetro" de varios leds. Ese vúmetro me gusta, mas si usas el 3915 o 3916. Pero solo necesito que prenda *1 Led* con triple función.



Es obvio, pero parece que no...

Son 3 leds.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 23, 2016)

Ok, cierto, son 3 leds y como se hace para que no prendan los tres leds al mismo tiempo?. Quiero decir, cuando prenda el azúl, se apague el verde y cuando prenda el rojo se apague el verde y el azúl?.  Encontré este circuito y Arriba me dicen que con comparadores, pero como hago para que no prendan los tres leds al mismo tiempo cuando llegue a saturación?.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 23, 2016)

blues light4u dijo:


> Ok, cierto, son 3 leds y como se hace para que no prendan los tres leds al mismo tiempo?.



Asi! con la funcion de punto de los LM, como te indicaron mas arriba. En la funcion Dot del LM solo encienden de a uno los led del array.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 28682 

Este circuito en Livewire 
Ver el archivo adjunto 13554

Si el LED D2 no se apaga completamente, pon un diodo en serie con D4


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 23, 2016)

Excelente circuito "el aficionado", pero el led solo tiene una pata negativa. Como lo conectaría ??.



En cuanto al Lm3416 en modo punto, podría ser, solo tendría que sumar todos los leds verdes en 1 y dejar azúl y rojo separados.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 24, 2016)

era *LM3914*

es muy simple no necesitas patraña y media.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 24, 2016)

Bueno, el 3915 y 16 son logarítmicos, voy a hacer la prueba, tengo una idea de una conexión con estos integrados en modo punto, veamos que tal funciona y les comento.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2016)

Con LED de cátodo común deben emplearse dos comparadores de nivel por LED, con una compuerta AND vinculando ambas salidas de esos dos comparadores. Un comparador que encienda un LED a partir de un umbral y, otro que apague el mismo LED a partir de otro umbral más alto que el anterior. La salida de cada compuerta AND es la que acciona cada ánodo del LED. De esta forma, solo enciende el color de LED correspondiente en cada rango fijado.

Aquí un esquema muy elemental a partir del cual deberían arrancar (no hagan caso a los valores de la serie resistiva que fija cada umbral ni a la especificación de cada integrado). Disculpen el desastre de esquema, pero es para que entiendan el cómo. Los tres comparadores de la izquierda del esquema son los que encienden cada LED a partir de cada umbral inferior de cada rango. Los tres comparadores de la derecha del esquema son los que apagan cada LED a partir de cada umbral superior de cada rango. El terminal + del comparador de apagado del LED rojo de saturación (U4D) debería fijarse a un potencial muy alto o, incluso, a Vcc, para que no se apague nunca por más que la señal siga creciendo. Incluso, más simple aún, se puede suprimir U4D y conectar la entrada de la AND U1A (que hubiese sido la salida del U4D) directo a Vcc.



Saludos

PD: no olvidar de acondicionar la señal que entra al dispositivo de indicación, como así también limitarla debidamente para no dañar la entrada de ningún comparador.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2016)

Hola.

Si tienes Livewire te dejo el archivo .lvw





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2016)

Reordené y simplifiqué mi esquema antes presentado:



Cumple con la función solicitada. Podría emplearse tal como está presentado, aunque faltaría acondicionar la señal de entrada (convertirla y adecuarla en nivel) y proteger las entradas de los comparadores.

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 24, 2016)

Sr burns.

es como me imagine el diagrama un LM3914 y unas compuertitas para el LED RGB

no se si van a colocar un simple RGB o una tira LED RGB
si es una tira hay que colocar transistores mas galletudos por color


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 24, 2016)

blues light4u dijo:


> Se oye bien, pero necesito que solo prenda 1 led, el 3914 es para un "vúmetro" de varios leds. Ese vúmetro me gusta, mas si usas el 3915 o 3916. Pero solo necesito que prenda 1 Led con triple función.



ahi te responden lo que acabas de preguntar, trilo-byte


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 26, 2016)

En el último esquema que subí podrían "ahorrarse" dos resistencias más de 220 ohmios, si el accionamiento de cada color del LED RGB no es simultáneo: se conectan cada una de las salidas de las compuertas AND directamente a cada ánodo de los LEDs (sin emplear resistencias) y, luego, se intercala una única resistencia de 220 ohmios entre la unión de los tres cátodos y 0 V.

Saludos


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 26, 2016)

Yo programaría un micro (p.e. un ATTiny85 desde el propio IDE de Arduino) y le conectaría un LED RGB a su salida, para regular el valor en función de la entrada. Lo único que tendrías que conectar sería un cristal y puede que un par de condensadores y/o resistencias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

un simple y triste ADC puede hacer lo mismo

por eso sugiero el lm3914


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 26, 2016)

Cierto. Y no requeriría cristal.

Yo es que tengo debilidad por los micros...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 26, 2016)

El inconveniente de usar el LM3914 radica en que la red resistiva que viene implementada internamente en el chip para efectuar la comparación de nivel de entrada es de "paso" lineal . Quien inició el thread dió a entender que el "paso" que necesita y, por ende, la indicación mediante LEDs no es lineal  (por los valores que ha indicado, salvo sean solo de ejemplo). De ahí es que se sugirió un comparador discreto, ya que se puede definir el "paso" que se desee mediante una red resistiva externa. Si la indicación debe ser lineal (cosa que tendría que aclararlo bien quien inició el thread), ahí sí puede emplearse el LM3914 más 3 compuertitas AND.

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

todos tenemos debilidad por los micros

pero hay que recalcar que no todos tienen capacidad para programar.

pero si saben algo de logica discreta o porlomenos pueden copiar a un protoboard un diagrama.

por eso yo opino que el LM3914 es la mejor opcion, aunque un pic16f716 sea 8 veces mas barato, la complejidad esta en el programar y en tener el grabador


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 27, 2016)

Claro está, pero si blues light4u no tiene tales conocimientos se le podría facilitar algo de ayuda por aquí. El caso es ayudarlo a encontrar una buena solución.

Si la entrada-salida no es lineal como dice diego ya es mucho más difícil conseguir un circuito que se ajuste a la curva (bastante difícil), con lo cual habría que usar el micro y mapear la salida en función de la entrada.

Pero la verdad es que hacer el circuito con LM3914 de forma que se ajuste al funcionamiento siempre es una satisfacción añadida. No es lo mismo poner cuatro líneas de código y echarlo a andar (que eso va solo) a inventar por ti mismo un circuito que cumple con lo que buscabas. Eso siempre te da una alegría jeje

Cuestión de ver el caso. Salu2


----------



## palurdo (Ene 27, 2016)

En realidad un 3914 tampoco sería muy original, aunque se puede reformatear la señal analógica para que cuadre con los márgenes especificados. En todo caso echo de menos soluciones más originales.


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2016)

Hola, muchas gracias a todos por responder. Soluciones realmente fenomenales. Disculpen que no aya contestado antes, pero justo cuando estaba con este proyecto me cayó trabajo y tuve que atenderlo. Y a esto hay que tenerle respeto y dedicarle el tiempo adecuado.
Por lo que leo, debo aclarar y comentar varias cosas según investigué.
1 efectivamente , necesito un indicador logarítmico, NO LÍNEAL.
2 el Lm3915 es logarítmico.
3 El Lm3916 puede usarse directamente para un vúmetro.
4 Correcto, los voltajes que dí al inicio son de Ejemplo, El aficionado y varios de Uds me hicieron favor de colocar los valores correctos de voltaje que disparan los indicadores.
5 según el datasheet del LM3916, los voltajes de sus comparadores internos son:

dB 3       10.000
     2 ± ¼ 8.913 
     1 ± ¼ 7.943 
     0 ± ¼ 7.079
   −1 ± ½ 6.310
   −3 ± ½ 5.012
   −5 ± ½ 3.981
   −7 ± 1  3.162
   −10 ±1 2.239
   −20 ±1 0.708
todo esto del LD1 al Led 10
6 Yo busco algo mas preciso. Entiendo que para convertir dBu, dBV, a unidades de voltaje normales, se usa esta fórmula: 
20log E1/E2
así que 0 dBu= 0.776v
0dBv= 1v
entonces encontré un diagrama de un Vúmetro de una Mixer Mackie con opamps y calculando su red resistiva tuve estos resultados.
Led 12 al 1
+20dB= 10.767v= Led 12
+10dB=   3.492v
+  7dB=   2.446v
+  4dB=   1.765v
+  2dB=   1.441v
0 dB=      1.174v
-2dB=       .9779v
-4dB=       .7552v
-7dB=       .5092v
-10dB=     .3365v
-20dB=     .0954v
-30dB =    .02774v =Led 1
Voltaje fijo de referencia 16v
7 En el diagrama parecen un par de opamps que se ve que "acondicionan" La señal, pero la verdad no se bien para que sirven y como funcionan, espero me lo puedan aclarar.
8 Leí arriba que se puede hacer con un PIC, imagino que hay que hacerlo tomando en cuenta la fórmula de  arriba, le agradezco que lo hicieran, y están en lo correcto, no tengo los conocimientos para hacerlo YO,pero podría montar el PIC en un Proto o en un PCB y hacerlo. 
Les agradezco su atención y sus comentarios, ideas, etc. Saludos.
PD Por cierto, ayer accidentalmente me dí de baja del tema, alguien sabe como puedo volver a recibir notificaciones por correo electrónico de este tema?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 140064
​Los amplificadores operacionales de mas a la izquierda forman, junto con los diodos, 2 rectificadores de precisión.

¿ Por que hace falta tanta precisión ?


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2016)

Bueno pues los uso para medir señales de audio, como se los pongo a algunos proyectos que uso en eventos, o en el studio quiero parecerme lo mas que se pueda a los originales, jaja. No quisiera dañar ningún otro equipo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2016)

blues light4u dijo:


> Bueno pues los uso para medir señales de audio, como se los pongo a algunos proyectos que uso en eventos, o en el studio quiero parecerme lo mas que se pueda a los originales, jaja. No quisiera dañar ningún otro equipo.



El LM3916 fue pensado para eso y muy seguramente tendrá mejor precisión que un divisor de tensión realizado con resistencias comerciales.

¿ Por que habrías de dañar algo ?


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2016)

ok, si el LM3916 fue hecho para eso, entonces voy a usar uno, entonces sería agregarle los opamps rectificadores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2016)

blues light4u dijo:


> ok, si el LM3916 fue hecho para eso, entonces voy a usar uno, entonces sería agregarle los opamps rectificadores?



Exacto.

Este es un excelente proyecto de un vumetro profesional y con indicación de picos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/794097/ _

Uno mas complejo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/otro-vumetro-leds-peak-hold-97431/


----------



## John Miller (Feb 17, 2016)

Hola buen día, blues light4u depronto el que te puedar servir es el KA2281 + RGB.

Datasheet: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.bsselektronika.hu/index.php%3Fpdf%3DMzQz&ved=0ahUKEwiz9ZqlxP_KAhVCaz4KHWpFC3QQFghGMAs&usg=AFQjCNHSpH9wEYaXzw2zEu_uW5wj0Ub8RA

MK.


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2016)

Muy buenos proyectos en los enlaces que me dejaste. Me gusta la idea de hacer algo con un PIC también, pero creo que es mas complicado, comenzaré por hacer algo con el LM3916 y los opamps rectificadores. Pero primero mi LED de 3 colores. Veremos que tal funciona. Con el LM3916 también puedo hacer el Led RGB, pero se me hace mucho desperdicio de integrado. Jaja. Desde el inicio quería algo sencillo con transistores y eso. Por ahí dejé un diagrama.



Este circuito está muy bien Makitrónica, KA2281, voy a buscarlo en las tiendas de electrónica. Espero que lo haya. Creo que terminaré haciendo varios vúmetros diferentes con todas estas ideas.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 17, 2016)

Hola blues light4u puedes usar muchos más,  como estos AN6884, BA656, BA6124, BA6125, KA2284, KA2285, KA2286, KA2287, LB1403, LB1413, LB1423, LB1433, LB1493.












El LM3916 te funciona bien, pero seria una lastima no conectar la totalidad de salidas, tendrias que ir ajustando a solo 3, te aconsejo alguno de los que te deje y son stereo,  se adaptan mas a tu proyecto y de menos canales.

MK.


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2016)

Está muy bien este C.I. voy a tratar de conseguirlo. Se ve muy bien.


----------



## crimson (Feb 17, 2016)

Fijate por aquí:





Está aquí


Saludos C


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2016)

Red resistiva. Solo selecciono, sumo, resto etc y ya tendría los valores de cada resistencia para un opamp, perfecto. Por cierto. Alguien sabe como se conectan ambos C.I. 3915 Y 3916 ??


----------

